# Projekt: Vero City



## WagnerAndreas (19. April 2014)

Hallo an alle, ich heiße Andreas und bin 23 Jahre alt, seit 2011 Setze  ich mich mit der Programmierung auseinander. Seit 2012 Arbeite ich mit  den .Net Sprachen Sprich C# oder VB.Net, ich habe auch schon eigene  Klassen und kleinere Programme geschrieben. Am bekanntesten wird wohl  meine nMail Klasse sein. Seit dem Jahr 2013 Setze ich mich auch noch mit  Java auseinander.

Schließlich habe ich begonnen mit der 3D  Programmierung in C#. Für die Spiele die Entwickelt werden habe ich die  Ahead Studios gegründet, dies ist kein Kommerzielles Unternehmen, sonder  einfach sagen wir mal ein Label unter dem die Spiele veröffentlicht und  Entwickelt werden. Mit blender habe ich auch begonnen und bin noch sehr  unerfahren.

Mein derzeitige Projekt wird ein 3D Open World  Horror Spiel. Die Geschichte beginnt nach dem in der Fiktiven Stadt  Verocity in der USA ein Killer Virus ausgebrochen ist, dass alle  Einwohner zu Blutrünstigen Zombies werden lässt. Doch Vance der in  Urlaub war und von diesem Zurückkehrt, hat seinen kleinen Bruder in Vero  City zurückgelassen. Durch eine Information erfährt er, dass er nicht  zu einem Zombie wurde und sich inder Stadt versteckt. Die Suche beginnt.

Auf  der Map kann man sich völlig frei bewegen, hat man keine Lust auf eine  Mission, so geht man auf ein Plündern Tour durch die Stadt oder  Absolviert eine der Zahlreichen Nebenmissionen. Durch ein Addon System  soll es möglich werden, sich neue Nebenmissionen Herunterzuladen.

Da  dieses vorhaben leider zu zweit nicht zu bewältigen ist suche ich noch fleißige  Helfer in den Bereichen Modellierung, Grafik und Programmierung. Der  Umfang des Projektes wird sehr groß werden. Geplant ist ein Spiel das  derzeit das größte Open World Spiel wird.

Ich hoffe Jemand von  euch hat Interesse, würde mich sehr freuen. Auf dich wartet ein Nettes  Team, einen Cloud Bereich, in die du die Objekte Hochladen kannst, eine  eigene Mail Adresse. Leider kann ich keine Bezahlung anbieten da dies  ein Hobby Projekt ist. Im Anhang habe ich mal einige Screenshots

Bewerben könnt Ihr euch hier oder im Forum unter Startseite - Vero City Board so wie unter wagner.andreas@ahead-studios.info Die webseiten sind unter Vero City | Home oder www.ahead-studios.info | Eine weitere WordPress-Seite zu erreichen.


----------

